

Wikipedia: High Level Assembly - koenigdavidmj

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Level_Assembly
======
lhorie
If you're interested in assembler language, Randall Hyde's Art of Assembly
Language is pretty good (he's the author of HLA)

[http://homepage.mac.com/randyhyde/webster.cs.ucr.edu/www.art...](http://homepage.mac.com/randyhyde/webster.cs.ucr.edu/www.artofasm.com/index.html)

